# sports court



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

New residence with a indoor sports court 80'l x 35'w x 20h with 4 down set beams beams basically dividing the ceiling into 16' lengths. Whats new and exicting for sports courts? Can I light it with 6 lamp t-8 industrial strip fixtures or should I stay with a M.H. type of fixture? Any type of LED fixture that might work?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I installed fluorescent high bays in a high school gym that looked nice.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I installed fluorescent high bays in a high school gym that looked nice.


We did a high school gym a couple years ago with those in it. They were pretty rad.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Since you are indoors, the fluorescent is your best and most cost effective option.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I wonder if this is the same house that one of the framers was posting pictures of on CT?

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/basketball-diaries-80309/


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

I would go with T8 fluorescent. HID's are not energy efficient, T5HO's are a little too powerful for this lower ceiling height, and LED's don't make sense because they put out less light and are much more expensive. 

I think that 6-lamp T8 fixtures with a normal ballast factor would be best. You'll only need 10 of them (keep costs down) and they put out enough light dispersed evenly over the court. I spec'd it for 35-40 footcandles, which should be good for a residential type application. I would also suggest a full body fairly high quality/sturdy fixture with a wireguard for any indoor sport application as well. 

Here is a design put together quickly using your description and dimensions that may help. The fixtures are hung at 16ft:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

And keep in mind they need a guard.


----------

